# Louisville video



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

Awesome! ... Any more?


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

No, I was shooting so I could only get the guys I was around for the most part. Sorry.


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm FAMOUS!!!

(Bright green shirt, very left side, way back there, at the beginning)


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I think the Maitland shirt made me look fat... must be the shirt?


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

The guys without sites always seem to have more fun at it. Thanks for sharing.


----------

